# Coleman POWERMATE 800w/1600W peak inverter



## miloman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi all, sounds stupid, but this is a place to ask "questions" right,,, WHERE IS THE NEW POST OR THREAD LINK? I am old an a bit impatient but GEE you knowwhat these forums are so UN_USER FRIENDLY, "register now!/ Create a password! WELCOME,,, get tickoff and QUIT!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 12VDC to 120VAC*

Hi & Welcome miloman1.. go to the forum where you want to ask a question & can see the list of previous questions .. don't scroll down the page .. look to the right top corner, scan down a bit until you see the line that indicates the page numbers .. then scan all the way left to the little box that says "New Thread". Click on that and you will be taken immediately to the form that allows you to place your question.


----------



## miloman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: 12VDC to 120VAC*

Thank you,, "now I can't even see your name to properly address you,,replier?"
Old proverb; "a journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step".

Don't know about most of you, but my journey begin at age 14 when I went to work finding away to get off the streets and out from under "GOOD' but alcholic parent's. way back there in the early 70's.
When I worked I always had something "TANGIBLE" produced to say "I DID THAT" Now however I spend most of my time fighting with this NEW technology, "computors" and language trying to find out where I put my foot FOR THAT NEW 1st step! These things,,though now a permanent part of lives,,,have cost us dearly in the fact that nothing TANGIBLE getts done in the mass it use too.

I have been searching for over three months now for schematics to a "coleman POWERMATE 800w/1600peakw inverter" that "I shorted out" and blew,AND replaced both arrays of "Fett's" and did not fix the problem, begain to blow the new fett's again. EVEN with the power of "GOOGLE", putting out of buisness all the old local electronic repair shops that I use to frequent and have access to "REAL LIVE" info,, I cannot Find a thing on this unit except for sale's add pictures that lead me to a site and then,,,,, "out of stock!" This unit, I believe is a PWM simulated sine wave.
It has a few,,"3 I think, been a while" Ic's and only one shows up in the data search engines. CAN ANYONE, "here" Help me with this? I don't want to take the EASY way out and BUY a new one. I can, different make "PEAK" for 70 bucks. But I am not a throw away type of person,,,and dure to that I HAVE A MOUNTAIN of broken JUNK in my shop!

Thanks for the reply and the oppertunity to air !
Ed/ miloman1
p.s. don't see a blank "yellow face icon", so I didn't insert one


----------



## miloman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: 12VDC to 120VAC*



Phædrus241 said:


> Is there a simple and/or inexpensive way to convert 12V direct current (from, for example, a car battery) to 120V alternating current (like you get from a wall outlet) with an output of at least 30W for three hours?


 Hi, know that u probly already have your problem resolved, sorry, but ck out "Harry Lynthall" or Tony Roan, there are a couple of um taht are simple to do inverters


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi miloman 


Can you post the numbers of the Ic's and the Fett arrays ? In your post you mentioned PWM, are you certain the inverter is using comparators as the oscillator ? If it is then I'm speculating there's an H-bridge in there somewhere on the motherboard that is giving you grief.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

on most of the occasions that I have had to replace the driver FETS on UPS's I have also replaced the SMPS Controller ic that feeds the the FET gates, along with the electrolytic capacitors that are associated with the controller with regards snoothing, start up & timing .. 

That you shorted the output (if I understood correctly) and caused the blow out brings to mind some 1000VA units that apart from blowing the FETS also took out tracking feeding the battery voltage to the centre pin of the FET. 

I would start there plus also tell me if you used an exact type replacement since the "on resistance" of FETS varies from type to type .. the smaller the "on resistance" the better since those FETS tend to pass very high currents resulting in possible large voltages across the device .. 20 Amps through a 0,1 Ohm resistance is 2 watts whilst if you place a 1 ohm device a whacking 20 watts is eaten by the FET. A lot of FETS used in UPS's are in the milliohms range to limit heat produced across the switching device. Likewise if tracking is missing the transistors will need to work harder to compensate for the devices not in circuit ..


----------



## miloman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi and thank you for responding,, There are four Ic's, as follows, (1) 18 pin-EM78P156ELP (cannot make out MFG") (1)- 16pin- R320A (MFG?)
(1) 8 pin-JYX15876 (believe it to be fairchild) 
(1) 8-pin 393N (MFG?) ,,,,comparator?
of course there are string number's beneth thes first, but I don't think you want them too do you? I tried googling these with and with out the strings and came up empty except for of coure the 393 which I believe to be a comparator, when I know what these are and can obtain them all, I will order and replace all of them unlike the Fetts I already replaced and then wasted blowing them up,,got enough to replace aagin though,,,but after that I will be out. I can test and save those I didn't hurt for other projects once out of the coard again. Thank you for your help,, I believe it is an H bridge too but due to my lack of knowledge,,only 5 years self teaching an old brain which won't hold onto information put in,,I am a poor student. Thanks again, Ed


----------



## miloman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: 12VDC to 120VAC*

Good morning D_F,thanks for responding and all the HANDS helping me up!
I am remebering when I began this, and I did search digitkey and mouser and the like for the FET's they are obsolete but did find them at "AVNET" and that was through looking at the PDF's and comparing all the data try to find a substitute. Turned out they had them in stock anyway, so I ordered them, They were as follows; IRF640NPBF's, all 8 of those were blown, and STP60NF06, blew 4 of those. The orig "MFG" of the 640's were Faichild's and the 60NF06's were ST micro,,"same".
I traced and re-traced the tracks using my meter and poor eyesite, the only tracks that burned wer right where the fets blew and only the padds, NOW, I did not go to replacing the Capps, I didn't find any fluid or buldges to indicate a failure, was I wrong? Should have done that when I had the arrays out of the way I guess, but I would have had to order them as I removed them cause you can't really see them installed. as for the resistor's I did replace a few that didn't read right, these are 1/8 watt and color code said should be, at the time I think were 1.5K or ohm,,,can't remember now, and when testing them came up with .0? meg on a few and had to replace them with 1/4 watt,,cause that was all R.Shack stocked here,, anyway checked um. none showed signs of heating burnt and could read the bands, but didn't measure right on my digital meter, so replaced them. I did tell you didn't I, I would not make a small pimple on a Techs back side, I was a Const, Plumber for 17 of a 27 yr plumbing career till some young truck driver on the interstate wiped me out. I have only been doing this stuff trying to learn a new source of income for about 5 yrs and dependent on this computor as my teacher. I guess that I am learning an outdated obsolete profession,,so I was informed about a year ago, 4 years too late. Oh well, life's a gamble make it fun even if your on a losing streak at the table,,,we came to play!


----------



## miloman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: 12VDC to 120VAC*

I have an inate feeling that you are right about the Ic's "smps controller" However I cannot tell which one of the four is the one nor could I find the info of 3 Ic's of the four on the "NET" in searching the #'s so I can't even say there is one or how too, "if possible" test it. Do these SMPS's signal the gates like,,"1, 2, 3, 4, 5, ect and start all over again? cause in my mind,,small as it is with such a BIG hat size, I think or am thinking that the signal's are out of sink and running into each other blow the fet's, am I close? one pushing into the other?


----------



## miloman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: 12VDC to 120VAC*

Hi again D_F, forgot to say thanks, and to ask on an e-mail about computor's. I don't even know what a URL is, though I see it on the loading page bar at times, HaHa!
By clean,,,do you mean run full recovery destruction? I have to do this about once every week just to get the stability back in order to use it. It seems to load up with a "rooted Virus" or I am getting bombed by the internet when I am opening e-mails and doing site searchs.
If I stay off the internet after "dest recovery" and don't load the ISP software I can use this computor almost flawlessly, but about a week after install and logging on, I start having all kinds of problems,, that why I really need my Cd/DVD writer to work. taht way I don't have to rely on my bad memory as much for tech info and can just source one of my written data disc's. So when you mean clean,, I don't think this thing stays clean. If I use the internet. Please exsplain further, Thanks, Ed/miloman1


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Ed please go to the TSF Security centre Security Center - Tech Support Forum

look for the first forum there (Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help) and check out what they say about First Steps .. It's highlighted in Red Letters .. they will be able to help you determine whether you have an infection or whether perhaps you need to search for hardware help .. questions like this of yours you can ask me (or any other "staff" member_ using PM .. we are able to help point you in the right direction to places where you could get help or answers :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 12VDC to 120VAC*



miloman1 said:


> I did not go to replacing the Capps, I didn't find any fluid or buldges to indicate a failure, was I wrong? Should have done that when I had the arrays out of the way I guess, but I would have had to order them as I removed them cause you can't really see them installed. as for the resistor's I did replace a few that didn't read right, these are 1/8 watt and color code said should be, at the time I think were 1.5K or ohm,,,can't remember now, and when testing them came up with .0? meg on a few and had to replace them with 1/4 watt,,cause that was all R.Shack stocked here,, anyway checked um. none showed signs of heating burnt and could read the bands, but didn't measure right on my digital meter, so replaced them.


well done on spotting that those resistors were out of spec .. even experienced techs cam miss that .. as for the capacitors .. electrolytics should always be replaced at any sign of doming whether leaking or not .. and yes a bad cap can also show no physical signs of damage or wear .. sometimes the value changes and other times the "resistance or Impedance" known as ESR can change .. the latter being a major problem snce it impedes the storage of charge even if using a capacitor meter to measure the value and it shows correct!!

Another thing that is difficult to ascertain is whether a FET is also faulty .. It's great when they go short or blow holes in their bodies .. but if they go open circuit then you have to find a way to check to see if they are working at all .. if faulty (open circuit) it will place a strain on the other devices in parallel with it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Not sure just what you know or understand about UPS systems .. so lets start off by a basic introduction .. 

Check out this page ..

Uninterruptible power supply - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

it gives some basic information that might help you (and us) understand what type of equipment you are trying to repair ..

unfortunately none of the IC's above (except the comparator) ring any bells with units I have repaired .. 

Most UPS's I have seen have a controller board or circuit in addition to the smps controller IC .. and I have seen units with more than one controller .. 

Another to note that you won't find written anywhere .. flux residue breaks down under high voltages, so make sure that you thoroughly clean off any residue (brown stains etc) using oil free contact cleaner or similar .. I actually saw arcing on one UPS that melted a shorting link on the component side of a board when flux residue wasn't removed from the solder side .. normally the link carried +400Vdc but the electrical characteristic of the flux must have created a massive over-voltage resulting in an arc that jumped 3mm melting the link .. 3mm in open air is equivalent to 3000V!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 12VDC to 120VAC*



miloman1 said:


> I have an inate feeling that you are right about the Ic's "smps controller" However I cannot tell which one of the four is the one nor could I find the info of 3 Ic's of the four on the "NET" in searching the #'s so I can't even say there is one or how too, "if possible" test it. Do these SMPS's signal the gates like,,"1, 2, 3, 4, 5, ect and start all over again? cause in my mind,,small as it is with such a BIG hat size, I think or am thinking that the signal's are out of sink and running into each other blow the fet's, am I close? one pushing into the other?



if you follow the tracks back from the FET gate it will lead you to an IC that will be responsible for controlling the smps inverter .. you may well find some optocouplers close by too that will be used with a reference voltage (might be a transistor style or built into the smps controller chip) to indicate when the load/voltage is correct .. sometimes the opto\s go faulty .. sometimes the reference goes down ..


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

miloman1 said:


> Hi and thank you for responding,, There are four Ic's, as follows, (1) 18 pin-EM78P156ELP (cannot make out MFG") (1)- 16pin- R320A (MFG?)
> (1) 8 pin-JYX15876 (believe it to be fairchild)
> (1) 8-pin 393N (MFG?) ,,,,comparator?




My research on the components are as follows;

1) 18 pin-EM78P156ELP - ELAN Microelectronics 8-bit microprocessor 

2) JYX15876 - Sunking Optocoupler (obsolete) 8 pin dip

3) 393N - National Semi-Conductor Comparitor 8 pin dip

4) R320A - Fairchild Comparitor (obsolete) 8 pin dip.


----------



## miloman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wowww! you guys are great, D_F and Octan,,, Thanks. Now the real work begins, Any chance the ELAN is the smps controller D_L? Sure wish I could find the schematics for this unit. Now I will have to search for the obsolete items or there respective substitutes.
Octan,,where did you find this info at? anyway I can see any specs on these? 
This is how so many electronics end up in land fill and the like. I have so many CRT driver boards and ole M.O.T's and there workings in my shop I can hardly get to my tools anymore. I picked them up a day at a time while doing errands and finding them beside the road next to dumpsters! I understand,, what does a consumer do with a broken TV and the like,,trip over it next to the wall. But just because the tube or the flyback went out, there are alot of other parts to it still good,,,and now Obsolete. I really appreciate all the help from you, The only way you could have been more help was to live across the road. Thanks. I will check in from time to time. Ed/miloman1


----------



## miloman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey D_L, I know it isn't 100% sur fire way to move me further on this quest, I have a cheapo digital camera, if I "KNEW" how to do all the things everyone else seems to do, on these computors,,, I could take a picture of the unit's board/componets and maybe you would recognize it ! You could have fixed a few of them in all your years of working,, not sure it would make a difference though,still have the obsolete problem. Well worst case senerio, I could dismanttle all the parts and build a different unit from those parts,,there are alot of Inverter circuit's on the web for those who wish to build ther own,,so i found looking for this schematic.
I use to have a very good friend, "Wayne Malone" he was a repair tech when I was in buisness in the 80's as a plumber, use to have to go by his shop to get home every night and would stop in and bull with him. He had a large show room and large seperate shop in the back. Next to that was a room where he kept his pool table and frig stocked with beer an mixers. Sometimes I never made it home for dinner. I would help him on some of his stuff cause I was interested I guess,,didn't know it then though. I would help him dismantle Microwave's Tv's and the like so he could take a look at them and fix um. He went through a divorce and moved into that shop, My "now ex" and then children moved up to Vail, Colorado where I worked on Large const Job's and my marriage, shortly headed south as well and she ended up back down here w/ kidds in tow. When I later came back, There was Wayne, I stopped in to say Hi, I opened the door and there was this MOUNTAIN of electronic appliance's all stacked up, with tags of estimate charges attached. I yelled out; WAYNE,? and a muttled voice anserwed yeah? I moved in further past all the stuff towards the voice, there he was boots up on the desk and kicked back with a fifth in his hand and a glass on the cluttered desk,, HEY!, he said, I motioned with a surveying glance,,,what the heck wayne? He had done his work, and alot of it. No one wants to repair these he said, the parts are high enough, and when I putt my charge for labor on them,,well they just leave and tell me keep it, I will buy a new one. He eventually ended up spending a lot of his time in the local bar, while working for a liquor store and about 6-years ago, died broke living in a motel and of liver cancer. He was a good good man. Wish I had showed more intrest then.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

sad story but unfortunately true .. I stopped trying to fix stuff because of the same reasons .. even if you were pretty certain of what was wrong, the parts were either too expensive or unobtainable .. 


Unfortunately even if you have the parts to build something for yourself (unless you have time to kill and nowhere to go!!) it's not the sort of thing I would do myself .. probably fed up with it after too many (40) years in the trade .. now give me a bike and a camera and I am outside doing some well needed exercise :laugh:


----------



## miloman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi D_F, well I read this whole wiki UPS artical,,Ya really gotta put your time in to understand all that, I got the gest of it though and was very informative. Thanks.
As to my last post and your reply to "Wayne Malone" Yeah he was apretty Great friend, He had a daughter who was a cheerleader for the "Dallas Cowboys" in the late 70's -early 80's. As for me,having time,, I look at my last 15 years as a waste of time, but better to do something then nothing. Just having a very hard time excepting that all that KNOWLEDGE you and others like you has had to be shelved as un-valued,, it makes absolutly no sense to me,,it is an un finished story and a good one, no sense, none. It makes me feel kind of depressed in a way. I have many many talents, but very little smarts, I basically have made it this far by rideing the coat tails of others like you, learning things by copying. This is my lott in life, I guess this will go down in my book as another one of those "HOBBIES". I do like it though. Who knows what is gonna be next


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

don't put yourself down .. learning by reading never got me anywhere until I had got my hands dirty .. then the books made sense .. I also learnt by others helping me to understand and that's why I like to help others too! Passing on the experience as it were .. but it's much easier when I have the goods in front of me ..


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

D_F is right miloman, although I do not have D_L's extensive experience , I do by getting my hands dirty by making my own boards and asking allot of questions. On the top of the forum you will see a thread marked technicians tool box, there I've put some software that will make a techies life a little more easier. It includes cross reference software, calculators, including links to pcb software for making boards. 

It would also be a good idea if you plan on staying in the trade for you to register with semi-conductor companies. Many of the large manufacturers offer great support, including the bonus of ordering their free samples ( yes free!) for your side projects. 


There is also books written by Jestine Yong his books are something that no electronic technician should be without, he shows you all the tips and tricks of the trade of how to test components in simple down to earth language and more. 
Its really awesome. 

Here's the link: Electronic repair troubleshooting tips and secrets 


Fairchild. 
ST Microelectronics 
Texas instruments. 

These are but a few major companies that give free samples, there are dozens more you just have to know where to look. 

For datasheets go here: ALLDATASHEET.COM - Datasheet search site, Datasheet search site for Electronic Components and Semiconductors and other semiconductors.


For schematics go here: 
https://www.manualsparadise.com/Rep...o;jsessionid=B2D204425C799D6A548BE2491C7D7B80

They have wide range of makes and models and their prices and service is fantastic.

If you want to build your own power inverter here's a great place to start; inverter


----------

